# Sage Oracle Touch - in the wild



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I popped into John Lewis yesterday and 'saw' the Sage Oracle Touch.

Sadly not in action, as no one thought to plug it in and have it running on it's launch weekend.

The Sage rep at the store we visited kindly offered that I could 'visit Oxford Street to see one in action', but may be able to ask a John Lewis colleague if he could power it up to run through the menu screens.

As he hadn't been trained on this particular model he was not confident in using it, and had no coffee/milk available to make a coffee...


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I've got to be honest and say a rotary, plumbable version of this with better burrs would be a dream for me...... though I suppose this would make it much more expensive


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

John Lewis mentions that a kettle is frequently bought with it ?







No hot water? Makes me wonder as I can't see a water spout.

John

-


----------



## The Asgard (Aug 1, 2017)

The more complicated something is the more chance it will break. How much are they?

I was planning to buy an Oracle but got a 2nd R58 and Royal for less money, so glad I did.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

The Asgard said:


> The more complicated something is the more chance it will break. How much are they?
> 
> I was planning to buy an Oracle but got a 2nd R58 and Royal for less money, so glad I did.


Listed at £2k on the JL website last time I checked.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

£2000 and exclusive to John Lewis but there is an add to basket on Sage's site. Interesting idea though. Mobile phone gui software gave rise to tablets and now it's in an espresso machine aimed at a different sort of bean to cup machine by the sound of it. The demo's sort of suggest any old bean can be put in it and it will give the desired results. No mention of setting up.







Maybe they will do an Oracle bean to go with it.

John

-


----------

